# Watch Hands Suppliers/Manufacturers



## Tanuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

1st post here, anyway, I'm currently designing a watch to take into production for myself.
I'm having some issues sourcing watch hand suppliers and manufacturers.
Does anyone here have any recommendations?
I've tried Kamal in India and haven't had any luck with responses...
obviously i'm looking for someone who can either offer something as stock standard, or prefferably, someone who can do small production runs of a custom design.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ofrei.com or try Universo (http://www.universo.ch/diademo/diademoweb.htm)


----------



## aliasrichmond (Dec 9, 2007)

What movement and dial size are you using / intend to use? if you stray away from stock sizing it costs $500+ each hand to have new tooling made, which is ok if your intending to produces 100's but prohibitive if its a small qty...

Rgds
Jim


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the contact Mike. I'll give those guys a yell a yell and see what they come back with . they look like they have better quality stuff then any of the Chinese people I've found .

aliasrichmond;
I'm using a Miyota hand wound 6t33 skeleton movement. It;s a small one. 19.4mm dia.
the dial face diameter is approx 40mm at this point in time though that can change depending on what happens with hands. So as you can guess it's a bit unusual design and not likely to find standard hands... (nor ones i like as much as something i design myself )
so long hands and very small boss sizes.
tooling costs dont bother me too much. i'm looking at making at least 100 as a 1st production run so small tooling charges should be reasonable.
just a thought though...
isn't tooling only required for a seconds hand? 
hours and minutes hands can be flat can they not, meaning CNC, laser cutting etc should be possible?

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## aliasrichmond (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the "tooling" included the tech drawings / CNC programming as well as any physical tools/dies made.....anyway, I was charged 3 x $500 for each set:-(

Rgds
Jim


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks for the help 
I got a reply from universo, unfortunately they weren't interested, but gave me a couple of contacts to chase up. I'll post results here for anyone else who's interested when I get them.
looking at the scant images these companies provide of manufacturing it looks like they generally stamp the hands from roll\sheet stock. so there should be 1 tool for the cutting of each hand, or two for each hand if the hand has 3d form to it.
from past experience dealing with stampings for other products $500 per tool seems inflated so i guess i'll see how it pans out. I may look at having a stab at getting a general metal stamping manufacturer in china quote on tooling costs for a benchmark.


----------



## Some Time Ago (Aug 21, 2006)

How did it work out? did you find a producer of small batch watch hands? I am looking to get a special hand made as well!
Thanks


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 27, 2010)




----------

